# Got bugs?



## Stone again! (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't know if this the right spot for this but I don't see a place for bugs... I live right out side of Sacramento and the last few days I have seen 3 bugs inside my house... Now I just recently transplanted my 6'' plants to their new home from my back bathroom to my second story apartment balcony... I am using Organic Miracle Grow... I have around the pots Cinnamon and cloves... I sprayed the plants with Dr. Bronner's peppermint soap with a little neem oil... and today I spread Perlite on all of the dirt surfaces because I saw a few gnats running around my plants; but the bugs I am talking about are about the size of a pin head... It looks like a miniature lady bug with a snout or a beak... They can fly or I would have caught one by now and try to get a picture... I have searched the internet and the book I have and nothing... Anybody know what this little guys are and should I be freaking out?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't freak out yet. What color are these tiny flying things? Sounds like your doing everything well. Wait and see what shows up. Do you have a magnifier. If this bug has a snout it is probably sucking so that would show up as tiny spots on the leaves.  Always check the underside of the leaves as some insects live there. 
good luck Stone.


----------



## 3 fingerlid (Apr 17, 2011)

I also have these tiny bugs crawling all over my new sprout which about 2 days coming out of the dirt in my potted plant. I dont know if it was the soil I bought or what. I have another potted plant which the bugs seemed to have spared. You can only see these if you use a microscope. I'm worried these bastards are going to eat up my seedling before it even has a chance.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2011)

here are a few pics of what to look for..


1st pic ...spider mite...these can only be seen with a scope

2nd ....Gnat larvae..the flying adults dont harm the plants just a PITA seeing them flying around...a yellow gnat trap works well for those...the damageing bastards are the larvae feeding of the roots in the soil...

3rd pic is ..thrips


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 18, 2011)

Bravo 4u2...well played.

:48:


----------



## Hick (Apr 18, 2011)

hxxp://www.ladybugindoorgardens.com/pests.html
hxxp://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/index.html


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2011)

*Hick*....how do you keep the ladybugs alive?...when I tried them a few times now,,they all seem to be dead in a few days..and Still had the mites..I know ther was plenty to eat..


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 18, 2011)

I`ve had spider mites a few years ago with my first grow. They leave web-like strands from leaf to leaf, my ones must have been biggies as I could see them without a scope, 20/20 for ya I guess

As previously stated they will leave tiny little yellow specks on the leaves and concentrate on the undersides of the leaves. Left unchecked they _desecrate_ your grow in a matter of weeks.

I used fairy liquid and two sponges, sandwiching each leaf between the soapy sponge and gently wiping them a cuple of times, repeating this untill they`re gone and you see improvement.

Good luck bro


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it is a mistake to start treating plants when you do not know what is attacking it.  Some insects become immune to treatments fairly fast.  Ineffective treatments, weak treatments, and the wrong treatments can make them stronger and harder to kill.  It is important to identify the culprit.  Or go to a local garden shop and see if they have an idea.  Tell them it is attacking your tomatoes.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know what they are. But you live in Cali. 3 things you always use, period.

Spinosad
Floramite or forbid
Eagle 20

Look them up. These are your weapons of mass destruction. Ok. Maybe that is not the best term. But your best friend none the less. GL


----------



## woweeonmauai (Apr 19, 2011)

I have used That stuff mighty wash for spidermites with great results


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Hick*....how do you keep the ladybugs alive?...when I tried them a few times now,,they all seem to be dead in a few days..and Still had the mites..I know ther was plenty to eat..



  I've not had "good" luck keeping LB alive for a long time either 4u'.  But sheilded lights and a drink of water both help.  I've had 'better' luck with the Praying Mantis's, and they eat _everything_... 
  But I don't really feel that good bugs are THE answer to an infestation. They will control bad bugs in many cases, but seldom have I seen them eliminate them.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm with Hick, I doubt any bugs will eliminate the problem bugs completely, probably a good front line if in late budding though!

Our ladybugs live year round with or without our help, they are everywhere in my house! Little buggers like to bite too! I'll have to catch a few mantis' and make them pets.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 19, 2011)

I have seen a praying mantis one time in 33 years here in WA. It was on my yellow car and I was like, what the F. Awesome looking. A pet? In the grow? Hmmm. I dont like bugs fighting bugs inside, unlike outside, ala, O natural.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2011)

We have praying mantis on this side of the state NC, lots of them, they must like the 105 degree summers.


----------

